# 68 GTO Rally II wheels



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Could anyone tell me where is the best place to purchase a set of 68 GTO Rally II wheels? Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mwatson1647 said:


> Hello, Could anyone tell me where is the best place to purchase a set of 68 GTO Rally II wheels? Thanks


Swap Meets....

There are various GTO FB pages where items are posted for sale or wanted. These wheels pop up a lot on them. Try Ebay too. 

Norwalk is coming up ought to be many there. 

Try the PY forums wanted to buy


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have available several big letter JC and big letter JA clean used rally II wheels for '67 and '68's. Every wheel I prepare to ship out is cked for straightness and lack of wallowed lugnut holes. prices beginning at $75 a wheel

If your '68 was built extremely late, mid June of '68 to end of '68 model production, it is very possible it would have taken small letter externally dated JC's or JA's, first stamped in late May of '68 up into mid June. This latter style dating is not huge issue, unless one is performing a very stringent cutting edge Concours resto on what would amt to a very valuable late built '68... think RA II GTO convert or hardtop.


----------

